# مجالس النساء > المجلس العام لطالبات العلم >  فـــــــوائد وعجــــــــــــ ــائب الاستغفار؟!!كلمة استغفر الله وغيره من لفظ الاستغفار

## بنت ابوها

عجائب الاستغفار !!!!!!! 
-------------------------------------------------------------- 
هل تريد راحة البال ، وانشراح الصدر ، وسكينة النفس ، وطمأنينة القلب والمتاع الحسن .. ؟ عليك بالاستغفار . قال تعالى ( واستغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا اليه يمتعكم متاعاً حسناً )
هل تريد قوة الجسم وصحة البدن والسلامة من العاهات والآفات والأمراض والاوصاب ؟ عليك بالاستغفار . قال تعالى ( استغفروا ربكم ثم توبوا اليه يرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً ويزدكم قوة الى قوتكم )
هل تريد دفع الكوارث والسلامة من الحوادث والأمن من الفتن والمحن ؟ عليك بالاستغفار . قال تعالى ( وما كان الله ليعذبهم وانت فيهم وماكان الله معذبهم وهم يستغفرون )
هل تريد الغيث المدرار والذرية الطيبة والولد الصالح والمال الحلال والرزق الواسع ؟ عليك بالاستغفار .قال تعالى ( استغفروا ربكم انه كان غفارا . يرسل السماء عليكم مدراراً ويمددكم بأموال وبنين ويجعل لكم جنات ويجعل لكم انهاراً )
هل تريد تكفير السيئات وزيادة الحسنات ورفع الدرجات ؟ عليك بالاستغفار . قال تعالى ( وقولوا حطة نغفر لكم خطاياكم وسنزيد المحسنين )
الاستغفار هو دواؤك الناجح وعلاجك الناجح من الذنوب والخطايا لذلك امر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالاستغفار دائماً وابداً بقوله ( ياأيها الناس استغفروا الله وتوبوا اليه فإني استغفر الله واتوب اليه في اليوم مائة مرة ) والله يرضى عن المستغفر الصادق لأنه يعترف بذنبه ويستغر ربه فكأنه يقول : يارب أخطأت وأسأت واذنبت وقصرت في حقك وظلمت نفسي وغلبني شيطاني وقهرني هواي وغرتني نفسي الأمارة بالسوء واعتمدت على سعة حلمك وكريم عفوك وعظيم جودك وكبير رحمتك ....
فالآن جئت تائباً ونادماً مستغفراً فأصفح عني واعف عني وسامحني وأقل عثرتي وأقل زلتي وأمح خطيئتي فليس لي رب غيرك ولا اله سواك .
فيامن مزقه القلق وأضناه الهم وعذبه الحزن عليك بالاستغفار فإنه يقشع سحب الهموم ويزيل غيوم الغموم وهو البلسم الشافي والدواء الكافي 

وصيغة الاستغفار ...تكون...
بلفظ إما استغفر الله أو استغفر الله العظيم أو استغفر الله واتوب إليه أو غيرها من صيغ الاستغفار ...
وفي صيغة كأنك تستغر لنفسك بعدد خلق الله لك ولجميع المسلمين :اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات"
ولكم مني نصيحة أما سواء بالأصابع على أصابعكم تستغفرون بعدد الاصابع أو شفتوا الاصبع فيه ثلاث خطوط عرضية فباطن الكف واستغفروا بعدد الحواس حتى بكرى ياجماعة تشهد لنا بعمل خير ...
فرج الله عني وعنكم كل كربة وضيق ومعضلة ورزقنا من اوسع أبوابه ووفقنا لما يحب ويرضى ورزقنا لذة النظر إلى وجهه الكريم بلا حجاب 
ورزقنا الجنة ويغفرلنا ولوالدينا وللمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات ويرحم جميع اموات المسلمين وينور قبورهم ويجعلها من رياض الجنات ويرحمنا إذا صرنا غلى ماصاروا إليه ياأرحم الراحمين ياأكرم من سؤل وجاد بالعطايا...ياربي ارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة ولاتحوجنا لخلقك...فانت الغني ونحن الفقراء ومن أرادنا ياربي بسوء فرد كيده في نحره واجعله بردا وسلاما علينا....وابعد عن الفتن والبلايا ...برحمتك ياارحم الراحمين...استرن   على وجه الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض وبيض وجوهنا يوم لاينفع مال ولابنون الا من اتى الله بقلب سليم...
وصلى الله على سيدنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه ومن واله وسلم تسليما كثيرا سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون وسلام على المرسلين والحمدلله رب العالمين...

وسامحوني على القصور...وعلى الاطالة...
أخـــــــــــوا  ني وخــــــــواتي..  .؟؟؟!!!
لاتنســــــوني من دعـــــــــــــ  واتكم فدعوة المسلم لأخيه المسلم في ظهر الغيب مستجابة...لعل الله عزوجل يستجيب منكم...فكل دعوة تدعونها ملك يرد 
يقول لك بمثل,,,

----------


## تسنيم أم يوسف

بارك الله فيك

----------


## ريم الغامدي

_سلمــــــــت أناملك غاليتي_

----------


## الحافظة

بارك الله فيك أختي وفيما خطت يمينك ورزقك ربي سعادة وراحة وأمن الداريين

----------


## توكل و لا تتكل

بارك الله فيك

----------


## مروة عاشور

أحسن الله إليك وبارك فيك

لا تحرمينا موضوعاتكِ الطيبة أختنا.

----------

